# Persimmon - designer



## Jim15 (May 7, 2006)

Hello,
  This is my first experiece with Persimmon wood. Is it the nature of the wood to loo dirty or did I drag some bushing dirt on to it?
















Thank you,
jim


----------



## airrat (May 7, 2006)

Not sure since I have never worked with Persimmon.  However, make sure you blow out the dust from sanding between grits.  I do that with my lighter colored blanks.


----------



## challagan (May 7, 2006)

Jim, it doesn't really look dirty to me. I have "dirtied" 2 pens and they were very noticeable. I just don't see it on this one. Finally turned a maple yesterday that I was able to avoid the dirty look. Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Tom and Corey.Tom I used DNA between grits. Corey my wife said it didn't look dirty to her either, so maybe it's just me. Maybe I have a dirty mind.[}][}]

Thanks again,
jim


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2006)

Jim,

Nice pen.  Doesn't look dirty to me...the black flecks actually add a lot of character to the pen.


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Dario, I guess it's just me. Glad though I didn't want to take it apart and redo it.

jim


----------



## alamocdc (May 8, 2006)

Jim, the only Persimmon I've turned is Black & White Ebony, but I'd agree with the others. I've encountered bushing dust on a number of light woods and it looks nothing like that. It's usually concentrated on the ends near the bushings and is much more fine than the larger areas of black seen in the figure of this wood.


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the imput Billy.

jim


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 9, 2006)

Looks good to me....I think it aint dirt. But it is just the character of that wood. Nice wood, where did you find the blank?


----------



## Jim15 (May 10, 2006)

Dave, thanks for the reply. I got the wood from one of the wood sellers on this site, can't remember off hand who it was though. I'll look at my reords and if I can find it i'll let you know who it was.

jim


----------

